# Orchestra "New Philharmony," St. Petersburg?



## Vincent3 (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi, I'm new here. I'll post an introduction shortly, but would like to ask a quick question about Orchestra "New Philharmony," St. Petersburg. Have you heard of them? I have an Infinity Digital release of Dvorak's 9th performed by this orchestra, conducted by Alexander Titov (New Philharmony is quoted like that on the CD insert). Other than being listed on some CDs, I can't find any info about this orchestra. I'd appreciate any info you you might have. Thanks!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Vincent3 said:


> Hi, I'm new here. I'll post an introduction shortly, but would like to ask a quick question about Orchestra "New Philharmony," St. Petersburg. Have you heard of them? I have an Infinity Digital release of Dvorak's 9th performed by this orchestra, conducted by Alexander Titov (New Philharmony is quoted like that on the CD insert). Other than being listed on some CDs, I can't find any info about this orchestra. I'd appreciate any info you you might have. Thanks!


https://www.philharmonia.spb.ru/en/
Use Google translate .


----------



## Vincent3 (Jan 22, 2020)

Thanks, RogerX. I had come across that webpage, but didn't see "New Philharmony" and wasn't sure it was the same orchestra.

I like their performance of Dvorak's 9th. I'm still new to classical music and can't speak to what constitutes a good interpretation, but just the "sonic presentation" is gorgeous. I look forward to hearing more of their performances.


----------

